# OT: Neighborhood recommendation within 15 miles of UC San Diego



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Any affordable neighborhood recommendations within 15 miles of UC San Diego with good public schools?


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Rancho Penasquitos seems like a great option, especially if we can rent a house (or townhouse) there for the 1st year or so. It looks like it is possible to commute into UCSD via the Los Penasquitos Canyon Trail with only a 12 mile ride each way! https://goo.gl/maps/QW8oMLqkZr62

Is Rancho Penasquitos (92129) still close enough to the coast to be fairly cool during the summer, or will that 12 mile distance mean 10 degrees hotter than the coastal options?

Also which is the best high school in 92129?



> If you can find something in your budget in Rancho Penasquitos it would satisfy all your criteria; schools, commute (either on trails or bike path if it's raining), neighborhood, community, etc. PQ is much less "anonymous" than the newer neighborhoods; people actually talk to each other, have block parties and such. Search "92129" on zillow.
> 
> We moved here in 97 with two young kids (now three grown ones); elementary, middle and high schools are all a short walk away and of excellent quality. PQ canyon and Black Mountain have good trail networks and you can easily put together a 50+ mile trail ride by extending to Poway/Sycamore canyon or north to Lake Hodges.
> 
> Good luck with your search!


----------

